# A couple of updated foal pics



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

My foalies are changing so fast ! The older ones are already 3 months old ! I thought Id take a couple of snaps ,

nothing fancy






first we have Celticmist Remarkable Renegade , the oldest and a colt


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

then theres Celticmist Remarkably Dainty , still not sure of her colour ..silver buckskin pinto or black dun pinto ???


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

then the unforgetable .. celticmist saphira's wish


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

celticmist lil' bit of magic


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

and last but not least is celticmist fancy remark


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2011)

Cute babies, but love that black with bald face!



:wub

And I think the second is a silver buckskin


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Cute babies, but love that black with bald face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought silver buckskin when she was born but rabbitfizz said she thought it was black dun so Ive been wondering which ever since lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 18, 2011)

They are really looking good Sue. Little Dainty is such a pretty girl and I love the colour (whatever it may be!), but Saphira's wish looks as though she's the cheeky one??

Anna


----------



## supaspot (Jul 18, 2011)

I was hoping for a nice sunny day to get some pics but the summer here as been non existant (still havent cut the hay! its too wet) , saphira and Dainty are always at the front of the queue for a fuss , so much so its difficult to get a pic ...they are always too close !


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2011)

Precious


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 20, 2011)

oh my they are so so pretty!


----------



## supaspot (Jul 21, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 22, 2011)

Your foals are looking great Sue and that video you posted is fantastic too.


----------



## supaspot (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks karina


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 26, 2011)

nice group of foals you got there...I agree with lucky C that filly is a silver buckskin....


----------



## supaspot (Jul 26, 2011)

Im glad you think so , that is what I was hoping for


----------

